# Super Swamp Monster for 2012



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

That looks cool as heck, but alot of work.


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh, I know. I like to dream big! Maybe I can manage some variation of it as it's too cool not to at least try, right?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow. That's so original and scary! Does it weigh alot?


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

It says it's pretty lightweight and let me just clarify that this is not my design, I just came across it while searching for swamp monsters. They created the costume and the trees as a photo set backdrop for a haunted swamp scene. If you go to the link it explains the wholle process they used.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That would really be a great costume.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmm I like the blonde...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Sheesh I never get helpers like that!


----------

